Ask HN: Do you own any vintage computers? - andrewstuart
======
mitchbob
A pre-release Amiga with the signatures of team members molded into the
underside of the cover. Including mine.
[http://obligement.free.fr/gfx/a1000-signatures_2.jpg](http://obligement.free.fr/gfx/a1000-signatures_2.jpg)

------
classichasclass
Oh, how can I enumerate them all? But here are the ones set up in the room,
not counting what's not rigged yet:

Commodore KIM-1, Commodore 128DCR, Tomy Tutor, Apple IIgs, Canon Cat, IMSAI
8080,

game systems: Atari 2600 (Darth Vader variety), GTE Sylvania Intellivision,
Bally Astrocade

Other systems set up that could be considered vintage: Outbound Notebook, Mac
IIci (with MacIvory III), Power Mac 7300 with G4/800, Color Classic with
Mystic board, Quadra 800, BeBox/133, Solbourne S3000, VAXstation 3100 M76, SGI
Indy, SGI Indigo2, QuikPak Amiga 4000T, beige box DOS 486, ThinkPad 860 (AIX
4.1.5), RDI PrecisionBook (PA-RISC), RDI SparcBook

and more recent: Power Mac G4 MDD, Samsung AlphaPC 164LX, SGI Fuel, Power Mac
G5 Quad, Sun Ultra-3, Sega Dreamcast

typed on a Talos II

------
ggm
I have a large collection of digital equipment corp. flip chips in original
packaging. I suspect they'd work in dec-10, pdp8 and pdp11 contexts (before
the lsi-11 at least).

Dumpster diving from behind a university computer centre..

------
DanBC
I own a ZX81. It's not working.

I own an acoustic coupler. It is enormous.

I used to own an Atari XE, a luggable CP/M thing (I can't remember the brand,
but Osborne or Burroughs might be it), a HPUX machine with monitor (sync on
green and _heavy_ ), an Atari ST, and a Mac Performa something ro other. I
lost these after an illegal eviction.

[http://www.thegameconsole.com/atari-xe/](http://www.thegameconsole.com/atari-
xe/)

------
pontifier
I bought an old Commodore for a penny at a surplus sale when I was 10. I could
barely lift it, and had to use my skateboard to get it home.

Here is some info from someone else who has the same machine
[https://www.oldcalculatormuseum.com/commal-1000.html](https://www.oldcalculatormuseum.com/commal-1000.html)

------
wsc981
This year I got rid of most of my old computers, due to me emigrating to
another country and because many were broken. Most were previously owned by my
father who later in his life defected to Windows. Included were:

\- An Apple II (might still have that one)

\- 2 TI-99/4a computers and a Peripheral Expansion Box (learned programming on
this machine with my father, expanded memory with 32k at some point)

\- Mac Plus

\- Mac Classic II

\- Mac Color Classic

\- Mac Quadra 660av

\- My brother's Mac Performa 5210

\- My PowerMac G4 and iMac G4 "lamp" \- probably still have both of these

------
LarryMade2
Many Oldest: Commodore PET 2001 Lots of Commodore 8-bits, (not the "whole set"
but a significant portion) Some Atari 8Bits Apple IIc Various other bits and
bobs.

Heh... probably sold/traded off as many other models as the ones I still have

Advantage: living nearish Silicon Valley but not in it - Disadvantage:
apartment life.

------
archenemy
I have a non-functional Sparcstation IPX that spent _years_ in the trunk of
the car of one of my dad's coworkers. I took the electronics out and intend to
build something cool inside _any day now_.

I also had a C64 when I was about 6 yo, and I'd like to fetch one from ebay or
somewhere and restore it. Any day now, too .

------
dnk100
APPLE ][+ Apple //e Timex sinclair 1000 Radio shack 100 Heathkit
microcontroller trainer Rockwell aim RCA COSMAC ELF trainer Sun 3/80 Sun Sparc
station 1 Tatung Sparc 2

------
argimenes
Yes, an Apple //c, a RISC-PC 600, a Commodore 64, and a Vectrex. And soon to
own a ZX Spectrum Next, which is a modern vintage computer.

~~~
argimenes
Also an Apple IIGS.

------
SamReidHughes
I own an Aristo 868, a Hemmi No. 149, a 62/83N and a mint condition NOS 2/83N.
Also an HP-48GX.

------
masonic
I have a Tadpole portable SPARC UNIX (Solaris) computer from the early 1990s.

------
ColinWright
Hmm.

I have a Tandy Model I 16K, and a Commodore C64. Pretty sure they both work.

I probably have others ...

------
gabrielblack
\- Some old rs/6000;

\- Some Sun Ultrasparc based;

\- Some DEC/Compaq Alpha based;

\- Some HP Itanium based;

------
segmondy
sun 3/80 sparc ipx sparc ipc sparc station 5 sgi indigio a few hp & power pcs
sitting in the garage, i should get rid of them.

------
tkdc926
Atari 800.

